# New toy to play with......



## BrummyPete

Well after seeing some threads about bikes in here and needing to get some exercise i decided to get a bike to play with, looked at new ones and they were quite pricey for fairly basic bikes, sub £500 sonthe last week have been scouring the classifieds and usual channels for a clean used bike, luckily I came across a listing for a barely used voodoo hoodoo which was 200 cheaper than the selling price, I decided to make an offer which was accepted and collected last night on the way to work.

Already planning some mild tweaks but the bike pretty much has most of the things I want, also looking forward to sorting out my fitness levels


----------



## nbray67

Looks a minter that Pete.


----------



## Andyblue

Looks good, nice to get a new toy :thumb:


----------



## GSD

Bikes are excellent until you go back for it and it’s disappeared.


----------



## Derekh929

That’s look great bike Pete, get the Strava app downloaded and watch the addiction to getting PB’s good luck on your travel, you can ride down a mountain in that machine, we will need pics when your out and about with it, enjoy


----------



## Tykebike

Have you been detailing it already, it looks mint.
The first thing you should buy is a pair of Five Ten MTB shoes (flats, not with cleats), the grip on flat pedals is unreal. Here's a good guide to them: https://www.mbr.co.uk/buyers_guide/five-ten-mountain-bike-shoes-369750


----------



## BrummyPete

Cheers for the comments folks, the bike has been used once hence the immaculate condition, will look into the strava app and also the shoes, been a while since I last went biking so a learning curve for me again


----------



## Deathstar

Ride with flats if you have not ridden for a white. I ride with cleats and Shimano ME7s.
Get Strava, and use it as a tool to better yourself and not beat others. 
Upgrades, I would not bother spending too much but possibly saddle and bar grips and better pedals.


----------



## BrummyPete

Deathstar said:


> Ride with flats if you have not ridden for a white. I ride with cleats and Shimano ME7s.
> Get Strava, and use it as a tool to better yourself and not beat others.
> Upgrades, I would not bother spending too much but possibly saddle and bar grips and better pedals.


Just downloaded strava now, need to get a helmet before my first outing, ive been looking at renthal grips and dmr v8 pedals so far, just ordered a chainstay protector as well


----------



## Deathstar

Get yourself a MIPS helmet, not cheap but don't put a price in your head. 
My last MIPS below, I walked away shaken but no injury's.


----------



## Deathstar

Inside the helmet


----------



## Derekh929

BrummyPete said:


> Cheers for the comments folks, the bike has been used once hence the immaculate condition, will look into the strava app and also the shoes, been a while since I last went biking so a learning curve for me again


The free version of the app will give you all you will likely need that's what I have, you can follow others that you know etc, I love it for motivation, and you can join challenges as well.
I wish I had the advice from Deathstar above not trying to beat others times on Strava before I got the app:lol: Know I'm addicted to getting in top tens and getting the KOM, got a few offroad KOM's know but 25mph average on slack gravel is a adrenaline rush for sure, and it takes over so don't be tempted for a start focus on building PB's I try and do at least one segment PB each time I'm out, and enjoying it for leisure and fun for must.
As per Deathstar i would strongly advise to get mips helmet asap a good one i got was approx £50 its s light and comfortable and i wont leave the house without it know it makes me feel that bit safer.


----------



## Deathstar

RE my helmet above, that is because of Strava that is!


----------



## Tykebike

Renthal grips and DMR V8 pedals are good products.
I'm not into Strava, I don't care how many miles I do or how fast I go, I'm in it for how many smiles I get after each ride.


----------



## muzzer

I have one of these and it's a decent bike for general stuff.

I can agree with Tykebike about the DMR pedals but i went with their Deathgrips and they are great, i got the flanged soft version.


----------



## Tykebike

Tykebike said:


> Renthal grips and DMR V8 pedals are good products.
> I'm not into Strava, I don't care how many miles I do or how fast I go, I'm in it for how many smiles I get after each ride.


Just to point out, get the lock on grips, you don't want to risk pulling one off lol at the wrong moment. I use a cheaper version https://www.merlincycles.com/controltech-testy-lock-on-handlebar-grips-130448.html bought whilst waiting for Gusset to reintroduce these:https://www.gussetcomponents.com/shop/handlebars-stems-grips/double-file-lock-on-grips/ Had them for years when they were known as the double b4st4rd but someone objected, they didn't realise that is an engineering term for a diamond pattern coarse file and not a swear word. There are a myriad of grip patterns, it's finding one you like and sticking with it!


----------



## BrummyPete

Tykebike said:


> Just to point out, get the lock on grips, you don't want to risk pulling one off () at the wrong moment. I use a cheaper version https://www.merlincycles.com/controltech-testy-lock-on-handlebar-grips-130448.html bought whilst waiting for Gusset to reintroduce these:https://www.gussetcomponents.com/shop/handlebars-stems-grips/double-file-lock-on-grips/ Had them for years when they were known as the double b4st4rd but someone objected, they didn't realise that is an engineering term for a diamond pattern coarse file and not a swear word. There are a myriad of grip patterns, it's finding one you like and sticking with it!


Thanks for the info, as expected I have started looking around and there are some many to choose from, its unreal, im off to my local bike shop today to see if they have a mips helmet in stock, may end up emptying my wallet in there


----------



## BrummyPete

Bontrager bottle, cage and computer being fitted as we speak.......


----------



## Derekh929

BrummyPete said:


> Bontrager bottle, cage and computer being fitted as we speak.......


Let the modding begin:lol: pete you can follow us on strava if no locals you know on it, we don't do much interesting and as deathstar said don't try to get in top tens like me as you will see i'm always up to that:lol:


----------



## BrummyPete

Having not been on a bike for a very long time there is no fear of me being competitive, my stamina is shocking these days


----------



## garage_dweller

BrummyPete said:


> Having not been on a bike for a very long time there is no fear of me being competitive, my stamina is shocking these days


Bike looks great, just get out and enjoy it

Personally I wouldn't bother with strava, I was on it from the start and deleted it this year. Just didn't feel I was getting anything from it, tends to be filled with a lot of new cyclists who think riding a bike is all about beating people in an app, but each to their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

Another aspect of Strava is that people share it or post it or something and a route is revealed to all and sundry so when you return for a nice quiet ride you may find a gang has been round and ripped your trail up and may even be riding it at the same time as you. Bitter? - not me!


----------



## Stoner

I also tried Strava and hated it. I now use Cyclemeter on my iPhone. This keeps a good tally of calories and routes etc. without having the competitive element that makes Strava popular. After all, I am using the bike to get fitter (and thinner hopefully), not to set records.


----------



## vsideboy

nice bike mate, I've also got a voodoo and although mine is a bit old now the original bar grips where rubbish when they got wet so I swapped to some lizard skins and have been completely happy with them since putting them on. Also put a different saddle on so that would be my 2 first mods to any other bike I got mate.

Enjoy.


----------



## BrummyPete

vsideboy said:


> nice bike mate, I've also got a voodoo and although mine is a bit old now the original bar grips where rubbish when they got wet so I swapped to some lizard skins and have been completely happy with them since putting them on. Also put a different saddle on so that would be my 2 first mods to any other bike I got mate.
> 
> Enjoy.


Yeah I'm not too happy with the grips, just deciding what to change then for, the saddle isn't too bad but will most likely change it anyway or maybe get a gel cover, im also thinking of some riser bars just to bring the front up a little bit


----------



## vsideboy

yeah I just got a random wider saddle from Halfords mate. Done the job all these years.


----------



## muzzer

I dont have an issue with the saddle to be honest, compared to an old Specialized i had years ago, this one is comfy and i can ride for a few hours before i start whining about it :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

Tykebike said:


> Another aspect of Strava is that people share it or post it or something and a route is revealed to all and sundry so when you return for a nice quiet ride you may find a gang has been round and ripped your trail up and may even be riding it at the same time as you. Bitter? - not me!


I made all my rides private.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

If you are looking towards changing the saddle I would recommend reading up on the "sit bone" check before doing so. You will then be better informed to find a saddle that suits your bum or rule out a lot that won't suit it.


----------



## BrummyPete

Tykebike said:


> If you are looking towards changing the saddle I would recommend reading up on the "sit bone" check before doing so. You will then be better informed to find a saddle that suits your bum or rule out a lot that won't suit it.


Cheers for that, having a wider seat isn't always the right way, im sure I did see a company that makes saddles to fit you specifically


----------



## danwel

padded cycling shorts are definitely worth the investment lol


----------



## BrummyPete

danwel said:


> padded cycling shorts are definitely worth the investment lol


Not sure ill be taking it that seriously, just for some leisure riding and to increase fitness, I have let myself go something rotten, sciatica and a twisted pelvis hasn't helped but something I'm working on with regular trips to an osteopath


----------



## BrummyPete

Chopped the seat post to save weight, or the fact it wouldn't go down the tube any further and I want the seat lower, so that's now done just waiting in some bits and pieces to arrive


----------



## BrummyPete

Added a mucky nutz front mudguard


----------



## Derekh929

Well how's it going Pete?


----------



## BrummyPete

Derekh929 said:


> Well how's it going Pete?


I have only been round the block so far, with working and my better half taking me away for my birthday I haven't had chance to get out in it, next Tuesday is the day I will be able to give it a good test


----------



## BrummyPete

Gel seat fitted, got a nukeproof carbon bar turning up and renthal kevlar grips, and this morning decided to make my own stand, its very amateurish but will do the job, just need to sand the edges down and maybe a lick of paint to protect it


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I can definitely recommend a Suntour SP12-NCX seat post if you want to add a bit of comfort to your backside. They work really well.


----------



## BrummyPete

GeeWhizRS said:


> I can definitely recommend a Suntour SP12-NCX seat post if you want to add a bit of comfort to your backside. They work really well.


Cheers ill look into them


----------

